#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  Cummins Colleges of Engineering of Women Pune btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*

CCEW Pune Year of Establishment:* 1991.

*CCEW Pune Affiliation:* University of Pune.

*CCEW Pune Mode Of Admission:* MHCET & AIEEE.
*
CCEW Pune Branches In Engineering:*


Computer EngineeringElectronics and TelecommunicationInformation TechnologyInstrumentation and ControlMechanical Engineering
*
Cut-Off: 2014-2015

4304 Cummins College of Engineering For Women, Sukhali (Gupchup), Tal. Hingna Hingna Nagpur 430424510F - Computer EngineeringAll India Candidates*


*4304 Cummins College of Engineering For Women, Sukhali (Gupchup), Tal. Hingna Hingna Nagpur 430424511FT - Computer Engineering

**Maharashtra Candidates Other than Home University Candidates**
4304 Cummins College of Engineering For Women, Sukhali (Gupchup), Tal. Hingna Hingna Nagpur 430437210F - Electronics and Telecommunication Engg
*
*Final Fees Structure for 2014-15 (First Year  Under Graduate)
*
*Sr. No.
*
*Particulars
*
*Fees in Rs.*


1

Tuition & Development Fees

108000.00


2

Amartya Insurance Policy  +

  667.00


3

Caution Money Deposit +

2000.00


4

University Fees + Eligibility Fees

1095.00


5

Stationery Fees +

730.00


6

Total Fees

112492.00



*
Placements: Not Applicable*

*CCEW Pune Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* MKSSS, renowned education institutions for more than 100 years, started Engineering College exclusively for Women in 1991. Cummins India Foundation gave donation to start the college, hence name of the college is Cummins College of Engineering for Women.

The College offers five undergraduate degree level program and two post graduate programs in engineering. From the Academic year 2010-11 AICTE & State Govt. has given the approval to start the following Under Graduate courses in two shifts in the existing college. Cummins College is the first Engineering College to start the college in two shifts.The Second shifts timings will be 2 p.m.to 8.30 p.m. The students may apply at the time of filling the option forms of CAP round. The choice code will be given by the Director of Education, Mumbai.


*Central library:* The Library of College was established in 1991. It serves to the College staff as well as students. It supports the academic activities of the College. Patrons can use more than 39,068 thousand books, national and international journals. The central Library has Stack section, Periodicals section, Reference section and Reading Hall. All students have open access in all sections of Library. The Library uses SLIM 21 software. It consists of Acquisition, Cataloging, Circulation, Serials control and Web OPAC. Barcode based circulation of books is practised. 

*CCEW Pune Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
The activities of the College are housed in a total built-up area of over one lakh forty thousand sq.ft., which accommodates 12 classrooms, 31 laboratories, a workshop and the Hostel. The hostel accommodates 650 girls.
The different laboratories are equipped as per the norms and requirements of the University of Poona. They are being updated periodically.

*CCEW Pune Address:* MKSSSs Cummins College of Engineering for Women, Karvenagar, Pune  411052, India.






  Similar Threads: MIT Pune btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities College of Engineering Pune btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities College of Engineering Pune btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Pimpri Chinchwad College of Engineering Pune,btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Cummins Colleges of Engineering of Women Pune btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

